# Diabetes Support Forum, Advent Calendar 2015



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2015)

As is traditional, it's time to start opening the doors on this year's Advent Calendar!  This year's theme is 'A Healthy Diet for All', so I hope you'll enjoy the delectable dishes being served up to human beings under the guise of 'food' 

December 1st, Bread and Dripping - preferably with a liberal sprinkling of life-giving salt!  A treat for us as children in the 1960s


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 1, 2015)

I loved the gooey meaty bit at the bottom of the dripping pot


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 1, 2015)

I always remember having toast and dripping when I was a kid, late 70's - early 80's. Wouldn't dream of having that now!


----------



## Phil65 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the salivation Northerner!


----------



## Bessiemay (Dec 1, 2015)

Yuk I'll just have the bread please.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 1, 2015)

Luckily never had the misfortune to have this foisted upon me as a child.  Just the bread for me too please.


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 1, 2015)

Afraid a had many a school lunch bag with bread and dripping Yuk! But it was that or nothing so had to eat it


----------



## Caroline (Dec 1, 2015)

I used to like a nice bit of bread and dripping with half a pot of salt thrown on for good measure. Now I can't stand anything too fatty or salty.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2015)

I'll warn you all now, they get much worse!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 1, 2015)

Not for me thanks. !


----------



## Old Holborn (Dec 1, 2015)

Back in the 60's my Dad and mine was Fried Bread and Beef Dripping on Monday mornings.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2015)

Old Holborn said:


> Back in the 60's my Dad and mine was Fried Bread and Beef Dripping on Monday mornings.


Luxury!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 1, 2015)

is it me or despite the not so health diet people seemed healthier? Might just be me as I was a kid in the 60's.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2015)

Caroline said:


> is it me or despite the not so health diet people seemed healthier? Might just be me as I was a kid in the 60's.


No, it's not just you Caroline. I remember the bread and dripping, sugar caked thick on my Weetabix, sweets from the penny tray and the pop lorry. Maybe one child in 30 was overweight.  This was my class in 1965, no-one overweight!


----------



## Amigo (Dec 1, 2015)

If they get worse, I bet tripe is featuring!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2015)

Amigo said:


> If they get worse, I bet tripe is featuring!


Cough!


----------



## Flower (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't seem to be able to find the forum vegetarian advent calendar for us delicate little souls minus the dripping, tripe, robin in a chicken in a goose roast!


----------



## Robin (Dec 1, 2015)

Caroline said:


> is it me or despite the not so health diet people seemed healthier? Might just be me as I was a kid in the 60's.


I think we burnt off all the calories just keeping warm, pre central heating!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2015)

Flower said:


> I don't seem to be able to find the forum vegetarian advent calendar for us delicate little souls minus the dripping, tripe, robin in a chicken in a goose roast!


Apologies Flower!  Here's what's through the veggie window - a nourishing bowl of raw tofu!


----------



## Flower (Dec 1, 2015)

Ahh that's better and so very festive, yum!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks like marshmallow


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 1, 2015)

I love tofu, never had it raw though.   Low fat protein.  Rather bland on it's own but great at absorbing flavours in things like curries and stir fries.


----------



## khskel (Dec 1, 2015)

Tofu in satay sauce mmmmm


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 1, 2015)

Tofu? Urggh! Toast and dripping? Only if I can have a wee scrape with all the crispy bits. 

I think the differences between us then and weans now is the lack of processed foods and the fact that we were a hell of a lot more active. No being driven to school, no telly till after dinner and homework, no computers, no phone. We played outside for hours, walked ourselves to school and rode our bikes everywhere we could.

Most meat now is pumped full of steroids and antibiotics and who knows what else, veg is often irradiated to make it keep longer, and then there's the prevalence of fast food and ready meals with all their additives. I don't have any class pictures from the 60s or 70s but there were no overweight kids in my classes either.


----------



## khskel (Dec 1, 2015)

I must admit I used to love a pork sandwich made with dripping


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 1, 2015)

My Dad goes on about bread and dripping and lardy cakes - they used to put the cake in a paper bag and the fat would soak and tear the bag - yuck!  He will be 80 next year though so hasn't done him much harm!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 1, 2015)

Oh Karen! - dripping was bostin' !  Esp on a crust.  I have to say when I married, I was introduced to the addition of a modicum of pepper to the salt atop the dripping.  Oh yum - even betterererererer.  Made the top of the dripping pot (all white) almost as tasty as when you got towards the bottom and ooh, drool !
Of course - there wasn't half a gallon of water and Lord knows what in you joint, in them days, cos it was hung properly etc. and had its own fat, not a slab of unidentifiable suet welded to it.  Unless you have access to a really fab butchers - and I don't know where I might even find such a thing round here.


----------



## Adrasteia (Dec 2, 2015)

My Nana used to fry bacon for a sarnie in dripping, god they were good. Not a practice I've continued but my mouth still waters thinking of those bacon stotties.

Used to eat tripe as a kid too, doused in vinegar. Didn't know what it was of course, but it is amazing the number of foods I only discovered as an adult were something else entirely......!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2015)

Well, that brought back a lot of memories for people! Let's open the next door and see what culinary delicacy awaits us...

December 2nd - a battered sausage!   Mmmm...1970s favourite! 

 

(For veggies, this is a battered Linda McCartney sausage )


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 2, 2015)

Mmmmmm battered sausage. Yummy!


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 2, 2015)

Flutterby said:


> My Dad goes on about bread and dripping and lardy cakes - they used to put the cake in a paper bag and the fat would soak and tear the bag - yuck!  He will be 80 next year though so hasn't done him much harm!


Was only introduced to lardy cake in my 20's, but still yummy with oodles of butter. Might go some way to explain why I used to be a very large girl 
When are deep fried Mars bars going to feature? Though having spent a good part of my early life north of the border I never actually ate one, I suspect that was because I was in Edinburgh, not Glasgow. (Edinburgh certainly used to think it was much more high class than Glasgow)


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 2, 2015)

Mmmm yummy!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 2, 2015)

Don't think I've ever tried battered sausage, then I'm not that keen on sausage anyway.  One chippy we know of did do a mean battered faggot though !


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 2, 2015)

I used to work in a chippy when I was at college and when the story broke about the deep fried mars bar we were like we need to try this. Popped along to the sweet shop 2 doors down and got some to try. I was surprisingly nice!!! So we tried other choccy bars and gave some to customers to try. We never made it a permanant menue choice though. We did have a regular customer though who always had a battered saveloy!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 2, 2015)

I must admit I actually enjoyed a battered mars bar or two(!!)when in Scotland?


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 2, 2015)

pottersusan said:


> Was only introduced to lardy cake in my 20's, but still yummy with oodles of butter. Might go some way to explain why I used to be a very large girl
> When are deep fried Mars bars going to feature? Though having spent a good part of my early life north of the border I never actually ate one, I suspect that was because I was in Edinburgh, not Glasgow. (Edinburgh certainly used to think it was much more high class than Glasgow)


I've always wanted to try a deep fried Mars bar.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 2, 2015)

I've never succumbed to a deep fried Mars Bar, and probably won't now, but I've indulged in the odd battered sausage in the days before Dx. I prefer my saveloy without the batter though. Another staple our local chippy seems to feature is deep fried macaroni and cheese pies, yuck... but there's another idea for the Advent Calender Northe.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2015)

December 3rd - a delicious and nutritious Doner Kabab! 



And for the veggies, a grilled Caribbean vegetarian kebab


----------



## Caroline (Dec 3, 2015)

battered sausages are still popular enough for the local chippy to still be doing them here. I do like the odd battered fish thoe, it is a treat


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 3, 2015)

"Ooh Doner..."  (whether the Richie Valens/Marty Wilde version or the 10cc version is up to you...)

I love doner kebabs, with the veggies they're a complete meal in themselves, and almost no carbs except the small amount in the pitta. Only thing I don't like about them is that chili sauce which never used to be part of the presentation in the mid-1970s when they first arrived here.  Fortunately some kebab shops offer tahini or garlic sauce instead...


----------



## DeusXM (Dec 3, 2015)

I see your doner and raise you the 'Munchy Box' - https://23x.net/5/what-is-a-munchy-box.html


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2015)

DeusXM said:


> I see your doner and raise you the 'Munchy Box' - https://23x.net/5/what-is-a-munchy-box.html


Good grief!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2015)

I see Robert's Ooh Doner and raise him La Bamba - but you can keep your doner kebab, though I could eat the veggie one!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2015)

Nearly forgot! 

December 4th, a healthy bucketful of fried chicken bits!  

 

...and for the veggies, a pile of deep fried tofu!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 4, 2015)

DeusXM said:


> I see your doner and raise you the 'Munchy Box' - https://23x.net/5/what-is-a-munchy-box.html


Wow! I'm glad that hasn't made it this far North, I'd be sick just thinking about it.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 5, 2015)

Mmmmm chicken!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2015)

December 5th - A luvverly trifle!


----------



## Robin (Dec 5, 2015)

That looks suspiciously like rhubarb in there. Rhubarb has no place in a trifle!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2015)

Robin said:


> That looks suspiciously like rhubarb in there. Rhubarb has no place in a trifle!


Rhubarb is the food of the gods!


----------



## Robin (Dec 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Rhubarb is the food of the gods!


I'll allow, rhubarb has its place. In a crumble, maybe. But definitely not in a trifle!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm looking forward to having some trifle on boxing day at my other half mum's house.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 5, 2015)

I thought exactly that, it looks like rhubarb.  And though I know what you mean exactly Robin - tinned sweetened rhubarb might be OK?  but not quite sure what flavour jelly you'd put with it!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 5, 2015)

For anyone here who's new since last year, the previous Advent Calendars:

2010, 2011, 2012, 2014 (our lovely Admin, Alan aka Northerner, was feeling poorly in 2013).


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 5, 2015)

I like rhubarb, and I like trifle, but together? Well.... maybe. Prefer pears though.


----------



## Adrasteia (Dec 6, 2015)

Jelly? In a trifle?! My Nana would be spinning in her grave! You need nothing more than a smear of jam and enough sherry to drown in.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2015)

Some controversy over the trifle!  Here's a treat I think we can all agree on - Gregg's Steak Bake!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 6, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Here's a treat I think we can all agree on


Somehow, I don't see the veggies agreeing.  For me, though — scrummy!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm not a veggie, but I do love a cheese and onion pasty.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> Somehow, I don't see the veggies agreeing.  For me, though — scrummy!





Stitch147 said:


> I'm not a veggie, but I do love a cheese and onion pasty.



My apologies to the veggies - here's a Gregg's Cheese and Onion pasty


----------



## Flower (Dec 6, 2015)

That's more like it and so undeniably festive!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 6, 2015)

Yum!!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 6, 2015)

I love cheese and onion pasties. 

I'm not surprised we have health issues in this country looking at some of the sh**e, er I mean occasional treats as part of a healthy balanced diet so far in the advent calendar.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> I love cheese and onion pasties.
> 
> I'm not surprised we have health issues in this country looking at some of the sh**e, er I mean occasional treats as part of a healthy balanced diet so far in the advent calendar.


That is the tragedy isn't it? All these things are freely available, and some families live solely on this kind of stuff. At one time I would have thought it was obvious how bad it was for your health, but various tv shows and documentaries over the years have shown that people really are oblivious to the harm such a diet can cause  A complete failure by successive governments to ensure kids are brought up knowing about good nutrition and how to cook


----------



## trophywench (Dec 6, 2015)

I have to resolutely walk past Greggs every time we go into or come out of Tescos.  And now, one of the grand-daughters works there - but fortunately she lives in Hinckley so I don't have that excuse to pop in!  Do love their sausage rolls .....


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 6, 2015)

Northerner said:


> That is the tragedy isn't it? All these things are freely available, and some families live solely on this kind of stuff. At one time I would have thought it was obvious how bad it was for your health, but various tv shows and documentaries over the years have shown that people really are oblivious to the harm such a diet can cause  A complete failure by successive governments to ensure kids are brought up knowing about good nutrition and how to cook



I agree Alan and I also think todays sedentary lifestyles have a lot to do with it.  Growing up in the 70's and 80's I had my fair share of eating rubbish, probably not as much and as often as todays kids, but crucially we were far more active.  I know someone now who lives almost within sight of the local chip shop, which would be at most a 5 minute walk to get there yet he chooses to drive there to purchase artery clogging delicacies!!


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 6, 2015)

Northerner said:


> At one time I would have thought it was obvious how bad it was for your health, but various tv shows and documentaries over the years have shown that people really are oblivious to the harm such a diet can cause  A complete failure by successive governments to ensure kids are brought up knowing about good nutrition and how to cook


I think most people know it's bad for health - just not for theirs! Everyone thinks "it'll never happen to me".  
And it wasnt  the losing weight was a problem for me (pre cancer and diabetes) though it wasn't easy, but maintaining the weight loss. I lost weight 'cos I didn't want to be T2 like my brother - I obviously went wrong somewhere or I wouldn't be on this forum!

The national curriculum certainly used to mean  children spent too much time designing food packaging rather than preparing and cooking food. The little dears might cut themselves/ be allergic to/give others germs...
I found those fussy eaters always tucked in when they had cooked it themselves.

Those of us brought up in the 50s and 60s definitely had a much more energetic and healthy eating lifestyle than the children of the early 21st century. A Milky Way was a treat for me

Grumpy old woman speaking!


----------



## Bessiemay (Dec 6, 2015)

I think some of the responsibility of teaching youngsters about nutrition and how to cook should fall to the parents or carers. One of my girls does and enjoys it, the other doesn't but found a man who does.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 6, 2015)

My mum taught all her children (2 girls and 4 boys) how to cook. It's a basic survival skill, all kids should learn it.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2015)

December 7th - I know you've been eagerly awaiting this one! Tasty Tripe and Onions! 

 

And for the veggies (would you believe it? ) Veggie Tripe!


----------



## Robin (Dec 7, 2015)

How is veggie tripe possible! The stomach lining of a turnip?


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Puke* 
I remember giving my old dog Rosco tripe as a treat, I was the only one who could stomach dishing it up for him.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2015)

Stitch147 said:


> *Puke*
> I remember giving my old dog Rosco tripe as a treat, I was the only one who could stomach dishing it up for him.


It's thoroughly disgusting  My Dad once gave me and my sister tripe as kids - I tried one bite and that was enough! Yuk!!!  I used to have a friend who worked in a butcher's and he was addicted to raw tripe - couldn't stop eating it!


----------



## Flower (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh no no no, that's no way to start the week!  I'm shutting the Dec 7th window firmly!


----------



## Robin (Dec 7, 2015)

I was brought up in the days when you ate everything put before you, no fuss. But my mother used to cook tripe for my father, who liked it, and it was the one thing she didn't make my sister and me eat. It used to remind me of those crepe soles on a Clarks sandal.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 7, 2015)

The DF and I couldn't bear to look


----------



## khskel (Dec 7, 2015)

I had tripe soup in Poland and it was very good. Mind you the tripe in gelatine did require the assistance of a shot or several of vodka.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2015)

http://cooklet.com/recipe/1896/vegetarian-tripe


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2015)

My dad (whom my mother used to cook it for, we all had something else) used to call it 'stewed knitting' - cos in a piece it does closely resemble garter stitch that's been in the wash!

Pete used to give his Lurchers 'green' tripe - looked like cowshit, smelled like cowshit apparently, dogs used to love it, ate a pound of it in under 10 seconds.  (However NB you shouldn't feed it to any dog regularly - scours their own stomach linings.)

You know sometimes, I am really pleased that I wasn't his first wife .....


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 7, 2015)

Talking of tripe I hope I'm not pre-empting one of your advent doors Alan but my Dad used to go on about when he was a child having 'chitterling and bag' from the butchers - chitterling was the pigs intestine (and you can just imagine what has been through that) and the bag is another part of the pigs innards either the stomach or the bladder!   Disgusting to even think about it, never mind eat it.  Absolutely offal.  I'm glad I'm a veggie.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2015)

In France, gesiers are an absolute delicacy .........


----------



## Robin (Dec 7, 2015)

trophywench said:


> In France, gesiers are an absolute delicacy .........


My son once ordered Andouiettes in France, not realising that they comprised interesting innards!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 7, 2015)

The things you Sassenachs eat, honestly! So, when do we get to the haggis then?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 8, 2015)

Pete had it (andouilette) once years ago (in 2000 actually - I can be precise! - we were on honeymoon!!  in a Le Clerc's restaurant in Challans - and loved it - more like a highly spiced Lincolnshire sausage, oniony. pork-y, a little bit livery/kidney-ish - really quite nice - I could have eaten them easily.

But ever since - they have always had great lumps of nasty looking things in them (but not until you cut them do you see this) and he hasn't liked them at all.  I think he just lives in hope he'll find a nice one again some day! 

I'll order something else entirely thanks!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 8, 2015)

Despite having a classic Scottish first name, I've never tasted haggis (nor been north of the Border).


----------



## Robin (Dec 8, 2015)

I made my own haggis once. Daughter was training to be a medical illustrator and had me go to the butchers and procure her a full sheep's Pluck so she could draw it. I'm of the waste not want not brigade, so I cooked it and made haggis afterwards. I can't say that the smell that emanated from the lungs as they we're boiling was in any way appetising.
Daughter then went to Uni and moved on to drawing human cadavers in the anatomy department!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2015)

December 8th - no need for a veggie version of this hot chocolate fudge cake - helps take the taste of the tripe away!


----------



## Robin (Dec 8, 2015)

Oooh, now you're talking!


----------



## Flower (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank goodness we've got over the tripe hurdle and it's a healthy, nourishing treat for Dec 8th 

I think I've had diabetes too long as I immediately think how many units of insulin I'd need!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 8, 2015)

Now im drooling on my keyboard (not a good look in the office!)


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 9, 2015)

More! More!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2015)

December 9th - a good old-fashioned British fry-up! 
 

...and a veggie version


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 9, 2015)

Ive just sat down to have my lunch and thought shall I still look! Glad I did (apart from the black pudding!)


----------



## Robin (Dec 9, 2015)

Good grief! I could happily tackle the veggie version, size wise, as long as you allowed me a bit of black pudding with it,(yum, I love black pudding) but the other one looks like several days worth!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 9, 2015)

Keep the eggs sausage and beans, but give me another half a tom (I mean I want a whole one) fried (or several cherries, fried whole) in the bacon fat.  Oh blimey - I think that's tea tomorrow sorted!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2015)

December 10th - a delicious cheeseburger!  (with quornburgers for the veggies )


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 10, 2015)

Stitch147 said:


> Ive just sat down to have my lunch and thought shall I still look! Glad I did (apart from the black pudding!)



Black pudding is one of the best bits!!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 10, 2015)

trophywench said:


> Keep the eggs sausage and beans, but give me another half a tom (I mean I want a whole one) fried (or several cherries, fried whole) in the bacon fat.  Oh blimey - I think that's tea tomorrow sorted!



I read this too fast, and thought "cherries, fried" - never heard of that, love cherries but _fried_??   Took me a while to realise TW still talking about toms.......


----------



## Robin (Dec 10, 2015)

silentsquirrel said:


> I read this too fast, and thought "cherries, fried" - never heard of that, love cherries but _fried_??   Took me a while to realise TW still talking about toms.......


Glad I wasn't the only one, I conjured up a mental image of small stone fruits in a frying pan, and consigned it to the 'Department of Mysteries' section of my brain.


----------



## Flower (Dec 10, 2015)

Todays festive treat has definitely 'gone large'


----------



## trophywench (Dec 10, 2015)

Just ROFL !  - sorry!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 10, 2015)

PS I don't actually fancy actual cherries done in bacon fat - but there again when you have em with duck it does calm down the grease ......  Nah, don't think I want to try it!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2015)

Oops! Nearly forgot! 

December 11th - a light and fluffy steak and kidney pudding 




...and for the veggies, a leek and carrot pud!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 11, 2015)

Ooooooh! Steak and kidney pud. Ooooh, yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 11, 2015)

The cases are what the word stodge was invented for.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2015)

Ooooh, Kate and Sidney, yum!


----------



## khskel (Dec 11, 2015)

Should be mushy peas with it though


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 11, 2015)

Eeeew! Nope, not for me.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2015)

December 12th - Curry sauce and chips! Slurp!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 12, 2015)

Northerner said:


> December 12th - Curry sauce and chips! Slurp!
> 
> View attachment 855



Oh yes, now you're talking!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 12, 2015)

Yummy.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 12, 2015)

Yup, yup, me like them.


----------



## khskel (Dec 12, 2015)

Now I'm drooling and once upon a time I'd have had scraps on as well.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2015)

I actually had some chipshop curry sauce a little while ago, as No 1 daughter had some, so I nicked a couple of her chips and had a dip.  Been years and years since I had any and I used to love it.

I didn't actually like it much now!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2015)

December 13th - A nice plateful of Pie and Peas!  (I think that might be a Pukka Pie!)


----------



## AJLang (Dec 13, 2015)

Where is the vegetarian option?


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 13, 2015)

I wouldn't have the gravy on it.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 13, 2015)

AJLang said:


> Where is the vegetarian option?


For veggies, it's a cheese and mushroom pie


----------



## AJLang (Dec 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> For veggies, it's a cheese and mushroom pie


Lol


----------



## Flower (Dec 13, 2015)

Good grief, that's not a welcome festive sight through the Dec 13 window 

Cheese and mushroom with filo pastry yum I might get cooking


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2015)

December 14th - A delicious and nutritious deep-fried pizza!   (with veggie toppings for the veggies! )


----------



## trophywench (Dec 14, 2015)

OMG !

Yuk, Yuk and thrice Yuk !

What is it with pizza - all it is, is a hot open sandwich, not even as well covered as eg cheese and tom on toast and made with FAR more bread than I would normally eat in nearly a week.  So how come it's now treated as a MEAL ?


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2015)

Triple yuck! And triple bypass!!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 14, 2015)

Deep fried pizza?!? I didn't even know this existed!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 14, 2015)

True, Alison!  I'm trying to blank it from my memory Rosie!  LOL


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 15, 2015)

Will take years of therapy Jenny 

Whilst in Glasgow once I was convinced to have a deep fried mars bar (alcohol fueled decision) - I have never eaten such gooey, melty loveliness in all my life!  Never had one since and now never will but don't discount that it could be one of the best things you have ever eaten


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

December 15th - a luvverly jam doughnut! Slurp!  I remember in my 30s having regular jam doughnut eating competitions with workmates at lunchtime - the local bakery sold them at 10 for £2   Can't imagine what they would do to my blood sugar now!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 15, 2015)

Ich bin ein Berliner!  (Well, somebody had to say it...)


----------



## Robin (Dec 15, 2015)

Ooh, yummy, something sweet again, I've been waiting ever since the chocolate cake. Haven't indulged for ages, but it has been known on holiday.


----------



## DeusXM (Dec 15, 2015)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Deep fried pizza?!? I didn't even know this existed!



From the same blog as the Munchy Box....

https://23x.net/13/what-is-a-deep-fried-pizza.html

There are in fact two kinds of deep-fried pizza - one where the pizza is simply put in the deep fat fryer, and the pizza crunch, which is where you batter it first!


----------



## Bloden (Dec 15, 2015)

Northerner said:


> December 14th - A delicious and nutritious deep-fried pizza!   (with veggie toppings for the veggies! )
> 
> View attachment 859



I let rip a greasy burp just looking at it! Ych a fi!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 15, 2015)

Northerner said:


> December 15th - a luvverly jam doughnut! Slurp!  I remember in my 30s having regular jam doughnut eating competitions with workmates at lunchtime - the local bakery sold them at 10 for £2   Can't imagine what they would do to my blood sugar now!
> 
> View attachment 860


Yeuch! Yuck! or Blearggh!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Yeuch! Yuck! or Blearggh!


You're very fussy, aren't you?


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 15, 2015)

Northerner said:


> You're very fussy, aren't you?


Oh yes. Very.


----------



## Flower (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't want to appear fussy either but please can I have a doughnut with a hole rather than jam?  Nothing says December 15th more


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2015)

Personally, I would prefer jam doughnuts if they used the same amount of jam but much less doughnut, as I don't actually like the stodge bit very much!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't know, here I am serving up what I believed to be the pinnacle of desirability in foodstuffs and all I get is 'can I have this instead', or 'I'm not too keen on that'


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 15, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I don't know, here I am serving up what I believed to be the pinnacle of desirability in foodstuffs and all I get is 'can I have this instead', or 'I'm not too keen on that'


Could be that or idea of desirability differs from yours sir?

If I wanted a massive sugar hit, I'd choose this:


----------



## Robin (Dec 15, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Could be that or idea of desirability differs from yours sir?
> 
> If I wanted a massive sugar hit, I'd choose this:


It would have to be lemon meringue pie for me!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 15, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I don't know, here I am serving up what I believed to be the pinnacle of desirability in foodstuffs and all I get is 'can I have this instead', or 'I'm not too keen on that'



I don't know why you bother, fussy chuffs.  Although I do appreciate the veggie alternatives.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2015)

Hate Banofee pie; the invention of the Devil.  I'd take the lemon meringue too, thanks!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 16, 2015)

Banoffee pie is food of the gods!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2015)

December 16th - Surely no-one can object to a pile of profiteroles?


----------



## Annette (Dec 16, 2015)

Urgh, sweet stickiness. makes my teeth itch just to think about it...(we need a disgusted smiley here!)


----------



## Bloden (Dec 16, 2015)

Northerner said:


> December 16th - Surely no-one can object to a pile of profiteroles?
> 
> View attachment 861



Oh yeah! Now you're talking...


----------



## Flower (Dec 16, 2015)

I couldn't manage the whole mountain but I could certainly make a start


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 16, 2015)

As you are all so fussy how about some Chocolate and salted caramel cake?  I won a 'Bake Off' with this one


----------



## Annette (Dec 16, 2015)

That looks really pretty Lynn. I wouldn't want to go near it with a barge pole, but it looks good


----------



## Flower (Dec 16, 2015)

Think of the insulin, just think of the insulin!


----------



## Robin (Dec 16, 2015)

Northerner said:


> December 16th - Surely no-one can object to a pile of profiteroles?
> 
> View attachment 861


Now you're definitely talking! Will be making some of these for the family over Christmas. Apparently mine never quite meet the dizzying heights of excellence achieved by my late mother in law, but everyone tells me to keep practising. Carb wise, they're actually not bad, if you don't sweeten the cream and use plenty of dark choc in the sauce.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 16, 2015)

Im drooling on my keyboard as we speak!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 16, 2015)

Yumm! One or three of those would be very welcome, not the whole heap though.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 16, 2015)

AlisonM said:


> Yumm! One or three of those would be very welcome, not the whole heap though.



I could probably eat the whole heap but I'd be very poorly afterwards!!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2015)

Dark chocolate and fresh cream - divine! - the fact that I also like choux pastry is almost immaterial, though it does make the other two easier to get in my gob ...... we occasionally have the boxes of reasonable sized choc eclairs as a treat - usually around £1 for 4, and I think 11 or 12g CHO each - not bad for such sheer indulgence!  so I entirely agree with Robin's comments.  However - I've never known fresh cream be sweetened? esp not in eg crème brulee;  drool !


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2015)

December 18th - A Londoner's favourite, pie, mash and jellied eels!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 18, 2015)

All good without the jellied eels! We have a Manze's pie and mash not far from where I work.


----------



## Flower (Dec 18, 2015)

Urgghh! Just no, very wrong


----------



## khskel (Dec 18, 2015)

It's the dishwater they put on top that puts me off!


----------



## Adrasteia (Dec 18, 2015)

From the sublime to the ridiculous...

That has to be the most unappetising picture so far!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2015)

Adrasteia said:


> From the sublime to the ridiculous...
> 
> That has to be the most unappetising picture so far!


There was a tv programme on recently with Len Goodman and Ainsley Harriot trying out the cuisine of various regions and nationalities - in Lahndun they featured this meal - couldn't believe how much parsley sauce they slopped over it!  Eeew!  I like parsley sauce, but not swimming in it!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 18, 2015)

I must admit I'm not keen on the parsley sauce or liquor (as its known in these parts!) i usually have good ole gravy on mine.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 18, 2015)

To me, parsley sauce does go with fish but not much meat - ham of course being the exception.  Also, it is the only thing there which might disguise the jellied eel - I don't actually believe the eel can be that bad cos I've had smoked eel on a buffet and it was fab - but it's savoury jelly I can't bear in any shape or form even when it's totally melted, as in liquor!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh, is that what the green stuff is? I hate to say what I thought it was. Tried it when I was living Dahn Sarf and it wasn't awful.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 18, 2015)

Just looks unpleasant!  Any veggie option?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> Just looks unpleasant!  Any veggie option?


Jellied Sea Cucumber?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 18, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Jellied Sea Cucumber?



It's an animal isn't it?  In which case I think I'll stick to a veggie pie and mash. Luvverly.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Rhubarb is the food of the gods!


Have a look on the web. Rhubarb is good for diabetics, not the crumble though


----------



## trophywench (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh God - I remember someone (a diver) showing me a sea cucumber when we were all on holiday somewhere in Yugoslavia - which yes, I really did think was a plant, at that time - triple yukk.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 22, 2015)

Erm, Alan, you've missed four days' updates.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm looking at the pictures of all these delicacies (well apart from the eel thing) and thinking, 'I'll never be impressed with technology until I can download food!'. 

Oh for a replicator for Christmas (I'm a closet Trekkie!) but mine will naturally remove the carbs without impacting on the flavour


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2015)

Oops!  December 19th - a bacon buttie!


----------



## Robin (Dec 23, 2015)

OOOh, now you're talking.Drool......


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 23, 2015)

As long as it's with brown sauce and not ketchup!


----------



## Amigo (Dec 23, 2015)

Ooo thick white bread...liquid glucose in every slice for me!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 25, 2015)

Phew! Managed to get something for everyone at the last minute!   Have a Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 25, 2015)

Some 70's classics there Alan.  If I didn't manage to sneak some of the party 7 it was a can of cydrax (sounds like a chemical weapon and probably tasted like one  ) for me.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 25, 2015)

Hai Karate aftershave, as worn by all the best '60s superheroes!  Well, '60s of an alternate universe, or Frozone at any rate.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 25, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> Hai Karate aftershave, as worn by all the best '60s superheroes!  Well, '60s of an alternate universe, or Frozone at any rate.


I had some, and also some 'Denim'


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Dec 25, 2015)

Twiglets yum!!!


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 25, 2015)

Just noticed that the pic also includes Dark Secrets ice-cream chocs! 

Time to plug the Choccy Nostalgia thread again perhaps.


----------



## toffee_01 (Nov 28, 2017)

wish this kept going great fun


----------



## Northerner (Nov 28, 2017)

toffee_01 said:


> wish this kept going great fun


We'll have to see what we can do


----------



## toffee_01 (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you northener


----------

